# [solved] WLAN mit Intel 2200BG und WPA2 einrichten, brauche

## bd_italy

Hallo,

ich muss unbedingt WLAN mit WPA2 für die Uni zum Laufen bekommen.

Die Uni hat hierfür eine Infoseite bereitgestellt: https://www.inf.unibz.it/wiki/doku.php?id=public:wireless_lan_using_linux

da ich auf den Kernel schon beim installieren von gentoo geachtet hatte dachte ich mir ich brauche nur wpa_supplicant installieren,

da die nötigen Module bereits geladen sind.

allso schnell wpa_supplicant emerged und die configuration angepasst.

Doch es hängt sich einfach auf......

daraufhin habe ich noch mal den Kernel durchforste mit folgendem Ergebnis:

wenn ich im kernel die folgende option reinmache (  und ich gehe davon aus dass es nicht funktioniert weil sie fehlt)

kompiliert der neue Kernel nicht mehr mit dem darauffolgenden fehler:

```
    Device Drivers  ---> 

      Network device support  ---> 

        Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  ---> 

         <*>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection  
```

Fehler:

```
[snip]

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_up':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10674: warning: implicit declaration of function 'ieee80211_set_geo'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_net_init':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10800: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_pci_probe':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10880: warning: implicit declaration of function 'alloc_ieee80211'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10880: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10886: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10958: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10959: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10960: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10963: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10964: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10965: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10968: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10969: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10977: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:11002: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:11002: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:11003: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:11022: warning: implicit declaration of function 'free_ieee80211'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_get_max_rate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3872: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_sw_reset':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8067: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_net_get_stats':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:9893: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

hatt jemand WLAn mit diesem Chip und WPA2 am laufen, und kann mir kurz zu Hilfegehen?

grüße bd_italy]

ach ja, was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

im Kontrollzentrum von KDE erscheint die WLAn Karte als "deaktiviert", wenn ich sie mit Systemverwalterrechten

aktivieren will bekomme ich die Meldung dass unerwarteterweise der Fehlercode 11 zurückgegeben wurde und die Karte nicht gestatet werden kann. sie wird

also erkannt, kann aber nicht angesprochen werden.

hier noch ein paar angaben die bei der Fehlerdiagnose Sinnvoll sein könnten:

```

laptop max # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop max # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

laptop max #    exit

[18:43:05] max@laptop:~>lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                40560  0

snd_pcm_oss            31264  0

snd_mixer_oss          13504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25692  0

snd_ac97_codec         79136  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2240  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                61956  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16324  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38500  7 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

speedstep_centrino      7728  1

processor              18248  1 speedstep_centrino

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9472  0

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6464  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4352  0

fuse                   33940  2

ipw2200               124424  0

ieee80211              25480  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4992  4 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

```

Last edited by bd_italy on Mon Nov 27, 2006 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## borsdel

moin,

also eins vorweg wpa2 ist mit deiner karte problemlos möglich.

die einrichtung muss aber trotzdem erstmal erfolgen.

ich empfehle dir, nicht den treiber aus dem kernel zu nutzen sondern,

net-wireless/ipw2200 und net-wireless/ieee80211.

Somit aktivierst du im kernel wireless-support, aber lässt die treiber draußen.

dann die sachen eben mergen, /etc/conf.d/net anpassen

```
# prefer wpa_supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# driver for wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

wpa_supplicant installieren, danach dann /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf anpassen

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#fast_reauth=1 #ja, keine ahnung

#ap_scan=1 #ebenso

network={

        ssid="WPA2-net"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx #auf mac-adresse des aps binden

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="ganzgemeingeheimespasswort"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA RSN

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

}

network={

        ssid="WPA1-net"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="peterlustig"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

}

network={

        ssid="WEP 128 ASCII"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="xyzabcue12345"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

so, das war gerade jetzt der schnelldurchgang...

achja, dann noch ein symlink

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

und mit 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

 das ganze zum laufen bringen

mfg borsdel

----------

## hoschi

Muss man WPA-Supplicant eigentlich unbedingt sagen dass man WPA2 nutzen will, ich kann hier nur WPA1 nutzen, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefuehl dass das WPA-Supplicant egal ist? Ich finde die Trennung von Wireless-Tools und WPA-Supplicant, sowie die gesplitteten Config-Files (nur mit WEP geht alles so einfach ueber /etc/conf.d/net) wirklich "doof".

PS: Treiber die eine externe Firmware benoetigen nie fest in den Kernel kompilieren, der Kernel braucht erst Zugriff auf die Festplatte um die Firmware auch laden zu koennen, Henne-EI Problem. Ausser man arbeitet mit ein paar Tricks was das ganze angenehmer macht, aber da WLAN-Treiber entladen zu koennen ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, da man die Hardware damit definitv ausgeknippst hat. Andererseits waeren Windows und Macuser angesichts der letzten Sicherheitsluecken sich froh ueber die Moeglichkeit...

----------

## bd_italy

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> also eins vorweg wpa2 ist mit deiner karte problemlos möglich.
> 
> die einrichtung muss aber trotzdem erstmal erfolgen.
> ...

 

hi, danke

habe es jetzt soweit gemacht wie du es mir empfohlen hast,

eth1 startet auch, kann es aber nicht testen da ich erst wide rmontag an der uni bin.

jetzt ergeben sich für mich aber noch zwei fragen:

- 1) Stimmt meine wpa_supplicant.conf so , wenn ich die empfohlene config (link siehe oben) so übernehme:

```
[13:51:50] max@laptop:~>cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

 ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

 ctrl_interface_group=0

 eapol_version=1

 ap_scan=1

 fast_reauth=1

 network={

        disabled=0

        ssid="ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        auth_alg=OPEN

        eap=PEAP

        identity="MeinUsername"

        password="MeinPassword"

        ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem"

        phase1="peaplabel=0 peapver=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=10

}

```

- 2) bekomme ich so automatisch alle nötigen Daten per dhcp?? (ip, gateway etc?)

grüße bd_italy

werden berichten sobalds geklappt hat...

----------

## borsdel

moin,

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Muss man WPA-Supplicant eigentlich unbedingt sagen dass man WPA2 nutzen will, ich kann hier nur WPA1 nutzen, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefuehl dass das WPA-Supplicant egal ist? Ich finde die Trennung von Wireless-Tools und WPA-Supplicant, sowie die gesplitteten Config-Files (nur mit WEP geht alles so einfach ueber /etc/conf.d/net) wirklich "doof".

 

aber eigentlich gibt es doch gar kein problem mehr, denn wep-profile kannst du auch in die wpa_supplicant.conf eintragen. ich finde es ist alles viel leichter geworden, früher hab ich mich noch um wpa/wpa2 herumgedrückt (wegen wpa-supplicant), jetzt regel ich aber alles damit.

zu wpa2: das teilst du in der config mit

```
network={

        ssid="WPA2-net"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx #auf mac-adresse des aps binden

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="ganzgemeingeheimespasswort"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA RSN

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

} 
```

das entscheidene ist wohl das protokoll rsn (wpa2), ansonsten kann für wpa2 als group- und pairwise-verschlüsselung ccmp als auch tkip (benutzt bei wpa1) benutzt werden.

ein 

```
iwlist ethx scanning
```

hier mal nen beispiel für wpa1

```
Cell 04 - Address: 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                    ESSID:"egal"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=31/100  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 676ms ago

```

und für wpa2 

```
Cell 08 - Address: 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                    ESSID:"irgendnefirtzbox"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:13

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=98/100  Signal level=-26 dBm  

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP 

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP 

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 48ms ago

```

so, und hier sieht man jetzt das ccmp (aes) eingesetzt wird. eben auch 802.11i=WPA2=RSN.

ne schöne nummer ist übrigens mit billigen fritzbox-wlan-teilen nen schönes repeaternetz zu bauen und das ganze mit wpa2 gesichert.

mfg borsdel

----------

## borsdel

@bd_italy: also wenn das init-script sauber durchläuft, hat sich wpa_supplicant über die conf nicht beschwert.

schein also alles schonmal ganz gut.

du hast aber aus der unibz-anleitung ein paar sachen abgeändert, zb key-mgmt von wpa-eap auf ieee8021x?

aber damit kenn ich mich auch nicht so genau aus, aber du wirst das ja am montag testen können.

zu dhcp: wenn unter /etc/conf.d/net nichts weiter angegeben ist, geht das init-script von dhcp aus.

dazu solltest du also entweder net-misc/dhcpcd oder net-misc/dhcp (ersteres wird bevorzugt wenn beide da) oder andere installiert haben. und ja, du bekommst dann alles zugewiesen, denn *Quote:*   

>  5. Get an IP Address
> 
>  sudo dhclient3 eth1

  weist darauf hin

achja, im mom wirst du doch zu hause sicherlich auch wenn wlan finden zum bisserl rumtesten?

mfg borsdel

----------

## leo2k

hallo,

eure kleine diskussion hier hat mich dazu gebracht mich mit dem thema auseinander zu setzen. bisher nutzte ich daheim wep und in der uni gibts offene netzwerke + vpn tunnel.

wenn ich in meiner fritzbox wpa einstelle funktioniert alles mit tkip. wenn ich aber wpa2 in der box auswähle, stellt sie die verschlüsselung automatisch auf aes, woran ich auch nichts ändern kann. leider bekomme ich so aber keine verbindung mehr zu laufen. ich hab ehrlich gesagt reichlich wenig ahnung von der ganzen sache, aber ihr könnt mich sicherlich einfach und schnell sagen woran es liegt   :Very Happy: 

//edit

achja, nochwas, wie mache ich das in der wpa_supplicant.conf wenn ich auf mein altes wep connecten will, von dem aber den key nur als hex kenne?

danke,

gruß

leo

----------

## borsdel

moinsen,

für einen wep-hexkey einfach die anführungszeichen weglassen

```
network={

        ssid="WEP 64 ASCII"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=abc1234512

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

so und das mit der aes-verschlüsselung ist auch rechtens, für eine fritzbox müsste das dann so aussehen:

```
network={

        ssid="WPA2-net"

        #bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx #auf mac-adresse des aps binden

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="ganzgemeingeheimespasswort"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA RSN # oder proto=WPA2, einfach mal testen

        pairwise=CCMP #TKIP brauch eigentlich nicht, da aes

        group=CCMP #TKIP, ebenso

}
```

achja, was für einen wlan-pömpel hast du denn?

...und manchmal kann es auch helfen, die verbindung über wpa_gui einzurichten, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo er dann die config hinschreibt (zumindest unter ubuntu landete es nicht in der wpa_supplicant.conf, was dann stressig war...)

----------

## leo2k

ich hab ein centrino notebook mit ner intel 2200bg.

wpa_gui schreibt bei mir direkt in wpa_supplicant.conf, produziert dort aber nicht ansatzweise das was du mir hier gezeigt hast.

ich werde es aber wohl erst morgen testen könne obs jetzt klappt.

danke und gruß

leo

----------

## borsdel

also die combo mit ipw2200 läuft auf alle fälle, und das wpa_gui direkt in die wpa_supplicant.conf schreibt ist ja auch schonmal ganz nett.

natürlich werden dann die passwörter lediglich als hash eingetragen (ist ja auch sinnvoll).

kannst du denn, wenn du es getestet hast, eine eintragung durch wpa_gui hier posten?

mfg borsdel

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo,

hier bin ich wider....

bin gerade hier in der Uni und habe unter Linux das WLAn ausprobiert.

funktioniert aber nicht, irgendwie verbindet er mich zu keinem Access-Point...

Also schnell Windows gebootet und diesen Post verfasst, ich hoffe mir kann jemand schnell helfen das zum Laufen zu bringen.

Hier die ausgabe:

```
laptop max # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

laptop max # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

grüße bd_italy

----------

## borsdel

moin,

als erstes nochmal das profil überprüfen (mit iwlist eth1 scanning abgleichen) - sollte es einen ap mit passender essid zum profil geben, versucht wpa_supplicant auf alle fälle zu verbinden.

die ausgaben und fehlermeldungen tauchen dann im syslog auf, bzw du führst wpa_gui aus, mit welchem du dann auch noch ein paar sachen regeln kannst wie zb nen reconnect.

mfg borsdel

----------

## bd_italy

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> als erstes nochmal das profil überprüfen (mit iwlist eth1 scanning abgleichen) - sollte es einen ap mit passender essid zum profil geben, versucht wpa_supplicant auf alle fälle zu verbinden.
> 
> die ausgaben und fehlermeldungen tauchen dann im syslog auf, bzw du führst wpa_gui aus, mit welchem du dann auch noch ein paar sachen regeln kannst wie zb nen reconnect.
> ...

 

hi,danke für deine erneute Hilfe   :Very Happy: 

das ergebniss deines Vorschlages:

er findet aps mit der passenden essid, connectet aber nicht   :Sad: 

```
laptop max # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop max # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:11:21:BF:E9:90

                    ESSID:"ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=62/100  Signal level=-63 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    Extra: Last beacon: 50ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:11:21:76:FC:B0

                    ESSID:"ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=59/100  Signal level=-65 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    Extra: Last beacon: 320ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:12:43:03:58:20

                    ESSID:"ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level=-79 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    Extra: Last beacon: 690ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:11:21:BF:E7:80

                    ESSID:"ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-44 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1X

                    Extra: Last beacon: 150ms ago

```

hier die letzten ausgaben von dmesg:

```

laptop max # dmesg

.................

.................

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.3mprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

fuse init (API version 7.7)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.0-rc1

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

EXT2-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004020k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 59472 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: link down

```

Ach ja, bzgl. wpa_gui, das habe ich glaube ich nicht drauf, einfach emergen?

irgendwelche ideen??

bd_italy

----------

## borsdel

moin,

verdammt, ich meinte wpa_cli, also das kommandozeilen-frontend für wpa_supplicant. *sorry*

achja, wpa_gui bekommst du mit dem qt3/qt4-useflag.

//edit: "scan_ssid=1" mal in das profil schreiben, steht bei meinen ganzen profilen auch drinne

mfg borsdel

----------

## hoschi

Der Befehl regel, ob die Wireless-Tools oder WPA-Supplicant die APs auswaehlen, wobei die Wireless-Tools dazu eigentlich besser sind...

Na ja, die Aufgaben sind einfach nicht klar getrennt, die Wireless-Tools sind besser zur Konfigruation, aber Supplicant ist nicht einfach nur ein Modul fuer die WEP/WPA/WPA2, genauso wie die WT WEP beherrschen und bei entsprechden Treibern durchaus direkt mit WPA umgehen koennen, ohne Supplicant.

----------

## bd_italy

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> //edit: "scan_ssid=1" mal in das profil schreiben.....l

 

habe ich gemacht, kein erfolg...

habe noch ein bisschen mit wpa_cli "rumgespielt",

habe auch wenn ich den access-point ausgewählt habe status OK bekommen, mit "status" aber immer nur "SCANNING"...

den genauen verlauf meiner eingaben kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da ich diesen post wider unter windows machen muss,...

dabei wollte ich das schon vor tagen von der Platte hauen  :Rolling Eyes: 

irgendwelche vorschläge was ich morgen an der uni noch versuchen kann??

btw: in der dmesg steht auch nichts bezüglich authentifikation fehlgeschlagen oder so, also gehe ich davon aus dass die config stimmt

beste grüße 

bd_italy

----------

## borsdel

so, der nächste versuch wäre die sachen die das init-script regelt von hand zu versuchen.

das einfachste ist beispielweise, dass init-script zu starten, mit

```
killall wpa_supplicant
```

 wpa_supplicant zu beenden und dann mit 

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 per hand neustarten.

der läuft dann in der konsole und du siehst was bei rum kommt.

weiterhin kannst du probieren, mittels bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx auf den empfangsstärksten ap zu binden (aber nur verübergehend, macht ja bei eurem "roaming-netz" kein sinn) und auch mal probieren mit 

```
iwconfig eth1 essid "ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"
```

 zu versuchen auf den ap zu kommen. wpa_supplicant sollte das abraffen und den rest regeln.

ansonsten weiß ich selber jetzt auch nicht mehr viel weiter, kann dir eigenlich nur noch empfehlen dir vor ort andere linux-user zu suchen, denn manchmal bringt es enorm was, wenn man zu zweit davor sitzt (und nicht weiter weiß  :Wink: )

mfg borsdel

----------

## bd_italy

Hi,

```
laptop max # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

functioniert nicht, keine ausgabe, musste es mit "Strg+C" abbrechen...

mit dem ipw bekomme ich das:

```
laptop max # wpa_supplicant -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

laptop max #
```

die letzte ausgabe aus der dmesg:

```
intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out.
```

die aps finde ich wie immer...

weitere ideen??

grüße bd_italy

----------

## borsdel

moin,

die schnittstelle zu deiner karte sind schon die wireless extensions, deswegen -Dwext, muss also so.

wahrscheinlich funktioniert es also schon, wpa_supplicant verbindet sich nur nicht und gibt deswegen evtl auch nichts aus.

so, als nächstes möchte ich dich bitten, eine andere kombo aus wpa_supplicant (zb. 0.5.5) und ipw2200 (1.2.0) zu probieren.

am besten du suchst dir nen lankabel anner uni, ansonsten lad die sourcen aus windows runter, kannst ja auf ntfs lesend zugreifen.

hier die files, runterladen und unter gentoo nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren

http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/ipw2200-1.2.0.tgz

http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/ipw2200-fw-3.0.tgz

http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/ieee80211-1.2.15.tgz

http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/wpa_supplicant-0.5.5.tar.gz

ich hoffe, da fehlen jetzt keine abhängigkeiten, aber kannst ja nochmal selber schaun vorm emergen, nach dem du ipw2200 und wpa_supplicant in die /etc/portage/package.keywords mit ~x86 eingetragen hast.

hmm, hoffentlich klappt das diesmal, auf alle fälle wünsch ich dir viel erfolg.

mfg borsdel

----------

## bd_italy

hi,

habe jetzt die masked versionen drauf, nach einem neustart:

```

laptop max # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop max # wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

bind(PF_UNIX): Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

laptop max # killall wpa_supplicant

laptop max # wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:0f:f7:78:c6:10 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:0f:f7:78:c6:10 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c5:01:80 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:0f:f7:88:be:30 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:0f:f7:88:be:30 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c4:fd:a0 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c4:fd:a0 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:0f:f7:88:be:30 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c4:fd:a0 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c5:01:80 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:6a:c5:01:80 (SSID='ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

laptop max # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"ScientificNetworkSouthTyrol"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop max #        

```

ich glaube wir (du   :Wink:  ) kommst der lösung immer näher...

noch welche ideen??

grüße max

----------

## borsdel

moin, ich denke, irgendwas mit der authenfizierung klappt nicht, es kommt irgendwie kein handshake mit nem gültigen key zu stande.

hast du auch wirklich das profil aus der anleitung deiner uni entnommen? ich hatte das nämlich weiter oben schonma angerissen, dass du bei key-mgmt 802.1x statt wpa-eap eingetragen hast usw.

weiterhin: identitiy und password hast du bzw weißt in welcher form (zb. bli.bla@unibz.it) die da rein müssen? ich denke wir sind jetzt an einer stelle, wo dein wireless mit wpa_supplicant tut, nur kommt es jetzt auf die feinheiten mit authentifizierung und eap und diesem kruden mschap v2 an.

wenn du die möglichkeit hast, renn ma mit deinem notebook ins rechenzentrum, irgendjemand sollte dir dort hoffentlich weiterhelfen können.

viel erfolg

mfg borsdel

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo,

danke dass du mir erneut versuchst zu helfen.

Das mit der falschen Authentifikationsmethode ist wohl ein evrsehen gewesen....

durch das viele rumprobieren und der vielen configs die ich in den tutorials gefunden habe....

ich freue mich bereits dass das mit dem verbinden klapt, die authentifikation werde ich hoffentlich auch noch hinbekommen.

Werde es am montag testen, und mich dann hoffentlich mit einer erfolgsmeldung hier melden können   :Very Happy: 

liebe grüße aus italine

bd_italy

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

ich bin heute trotzdem hier auf der uni und konnte die neue config testen...

wpa_supplicant mekkert aber dass er key_mgmt=WPA-EAP nicht parsen kann, bzw. dass das falsch ist..

muss ich evtl. noch etwas emergen dass wpa-eap erkannt wird??

grüße bd_italy

Edit:

habs jetzt zum laufen bekommen, und alles funktioniert wunderbar   :Very Happy:  ...

schuld am caos war ein schreibfehler in der wpa_supplicant.conf ( WPA_EAP anstatt WPA-EAP   :Embarassed: 

danke an alle, jetzt kann windows endlich wegrationalisiert werden   :Cool: 

----------

## leo2k

ja, ich muss mich hier mal wieder melden. hab jetzt wochenlang nix mehr gemacht daran. heute versuche ich es jetzt schon seit zwei stundne wieder, aber ich bekomme einfach keine verbindung hin. also ich hab das howto aus dem gentoo wiki gemacht. leider steht dort ja nicht beschrieben wie die wpa_supplicant.conf explizit aussehen soll.

wenn ich manuell versuche kommt dieser fehler:

```
i6k leo # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:15:0c:f4:18:06 (SSID='xixu' freq=0 MHz)

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

```

hier meine /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```
INTERFACES="eth1" # eth1 ist der wlan-adapter

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#ap_scan=2

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="xixu"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="ganzgeheimespasswort"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA RSN

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

}

```

wenn ich das device starten will kommt folgende ausgabe:

```
i6k leo # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Service net.eth1 starting

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:12:F0:6E:F1:C9 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  net.eth1 has started but is inactive

```

verbunden werden soll mit einer fritzbox in der wpa2 und aes verschlüsselung eingestellt ist. verbindung durch windows/macosx/pocketpc/wii funktioniert tadellos. 

ich habe nur noch die vermutung dass der supplicant aus irgend einem grund den key nicht schluckt. ich konnte leider noch nicht heausfinden wie ich den key in hex umwandle. weil in der fritzbox kann man sich dummerweise den key nicht als hex anzeigen lassen. 

ich hoffe dass ihr alle infos habt die ihr braucht um mir zu helfen. danke schonmal.

gruß

leo - fast am verzweifeln

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe einfach den networkmanager installiert, schön als Gnome-Applet und damit klappte das Verbinden per WPA2 auf anhieb, ebenfalls mit ipw2200. Der regelt auch alle anderen WLANs automatisch, genauso wie Kabelnetzwerk.

----------

## leo2k

hmmm....würde mir eigentlich schon gefallen, aber ist noch hard masked - eigentlich nich so mein fall  :Sad: 

aber angesichts der besch* lage werde ich es ausprobieren

grüße

leo

----------

## leo2k

also ich hab jetzt 4 pakete unmasked und er wills immernoch nicht installieren. 

nene, das lass ich bleiben.

also: ich hätte gerne eine andere lösung gefunden  :Smile: 

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich meinen key in hex umwandeln kann?

gruß

leo

----------

## Anarcho

String to Hex:

http://www.easycalculation.com/ascii-hex.php

Für den Networkmanager habe ich das gentopia Overlay benutzt.

----------

## borsdel

nimm doch einfach

```
wpa_passphrase
```

hatte ich auch mal, dass es mit dem plaintext-key net ging (evtl zu lang), also dann umgewandelt und es funktionierte.

mfg borsdel

----------

## leo2k

danke, das habe ich gesucht. hatte wohl ein brett vorm kopf -.-

trotzdem hat es leider nicht geholfen  :Sad: 

was mache ich blos falsch?  :Sad: 

grüße

leo

----------

